# Avocado blanks



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

So, I posted some turnings made from avocado recently, and got quite a bit of questions about the wood. It is burned here in So. Cal. and really is limited to fairly smaller pieces… I think the biggest I've seen is around 12" in diameter.

But, my question is: Do you think there would be interest in avocado wood bowl blanks on either ebay or here for that matter?

depending on the interest, I could get a bunch of the firewood and cut into blanks for folks. A cord would cost me about $200, but I'm not to sure how many blanks I would be able to get out of that.

Tell me what you guys think.

-Robert


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a beautiful wood and I would be interested. I will also pass the word along…


----------



## tean (Oct 8, 2011)

Me too, i could see using the the wood, let me know what you come up with, thanks


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

OK,

I put up a few auctions for small pen blank sized pieces. 
Depending on the outcome of these, I'll consider making larger bowl size blanks.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/interpim/m.html?item=251004705317&sspagename=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562

Thanks for looking and for your interest.
-Robert


----------



## Elle (Jun 29, 2014)

I was looking on the internet for things that avocado timber could be used for and I came across this website and decided to join. The reason being I have an avocado orchard in Temecula and just had to take down approximately 300 trees and I just thought there must be some kind of market for this timber somewhere. Now I has no idea it could be used for woodworking..I thought possibly fire wood. But I looked at some knives and some gun handles and they were beautiful. So I am looking for anyone interested in making a deal on the timber. The trees are cut down but have not been milled or cleaned yet, but if anyone would like to come up and get some I will sell it very cheap and if you want it cleaned up I can do that too and it will be a higher price. Either way I am glad that I have learned more abut the trees. I always loved to eat avocados, but now I can get something beautiful from the wood as well. Thanks for reading this and I will check back to see if anyone is interested in taking about doing some business in the future. Thanks, Elle.


----------



## Camp (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey Elle, I see you posted this about 8 months ago, did you still have those avocado trees somewhere? I am working on a project and am very interested in buying avocado timber. Thank you!


----------

